# Police Officer Luke T. Hoffman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Luke T. Hoffman 
*Montgomery County Police Department*
*Maryland*
End of Watch: Thursday, April 26, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, April 25, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Hoffman succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when he was struck by a patrol car while involved in a foot pursuit of a suspected drunk driver. The driver had fled on foot after a slow-speed pursuit in the Aspen Hill area at approximately 1:30 am.

Officer Hoffman was struck after chasing the suspect across Old Georgia Avenue in an area with very low lighting conditions. The officer in the patrol car that struck Officer Hoffman was injured when the patrol car went down an embankment and struck a tree. Officer Hoffman was flown to a hospital in Baltimore, where he succumbed to his injuries the following day.

Officer Hoffman had served with the Montgomery County Police Department for only 1 year and was assigned to the 4th District.
Agency Contact Information
Montgomery County Police Department
2350 Research Boulevard
Rockville, MD 20850

Phone: (240) 773-5200

_*Please contact the Montgomery County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Luke T. Hoffman, Montgomery County MD*

One of my closest friends works in District 6 in Montgomery County, MD. He had just finished his shift and was on his way home when this call came over the air. This was very sad for the officers family, as well as the officer who struck him. I offer my sincere condolences to the Department and all families involved.

Police Officer Luke T. Hoffman 
*Montgomery County Police Department*
*Maryland*
End of Watch: Thursday, April 26, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* 2359
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, April 25, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Luke Hoffman succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when he was struck by a patrol car while involved in a foot pursuit of a suspected drunk driver.

The driver had fled on foot after a slow-speed pursuit in the Aspen Hill area at approximately 1:30 am.

The officer was struck after chasing the suspect across Old Georgia Avenue in an area with very low lighting conditions. The officer in the patrol car that struck Officer Hoffman was injured when his patrol car went down an embankment and struck a tree. Officer Hoffman was flown to a hospital in Baltimore, where he succumbed to his injuries the following day.

Officer Hoffman had served with the Montgomery County Police Department for only 1 year and was assigned to the 4th District.
Agency Contact Information
Montgomery County Police Department
2350 Research Boulevard
Rockville, MD 20850

Phone: (240) 773-5200


----------

